# another pygmy colour question?



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi just wondering if these 2 are pygmy or nigerians they were sold to us as Nigerian.. but the research i have done looks to me they r pygmy????
thank you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They look like Pygmy/Nigerian mixes to me.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I would say Pygmy or pygmy/nigerian; they don't look pure nigerian to me- just my opinion. Either way they are cute.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

How old are they and what is height at withers? Can you post a pic of them without the fence in front?


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

yes I will get a pic without the fence.... thanks everyone for your replies..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerians can be those colors...the one of the left looks quite cobby. I'd say they're probably closer to pygmies...maybe they have some nigerian in them or could be crosses. The white legs on the grey one isn't characteristic of a pygmy...but his build looks closer to pygmy than nigerian.


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

They r both about 3 years and are about 18 or so inches tall.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They look like mixes... Colors and faces look Pygmies, their build and structure says Nigerians


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I have twin pygoras and they look just like mine! So prolly Pygmy lol but they kinda loo like a mix of both


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

They are to stout to be pure nigie, must be pygies!


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

The color could be pygmy's just too much white. They are cobby looking like my pygmy's. If they were mine I would have to sell their babies as a crossbreed. Unless I'm sure they are pure pygmy it's really the only fair thing to do. This is how the mini goats get confused. I have had people try and sell me "pygmy" goats that don't match the colors. I know there is something else there, but if you tell them that they get mad, because they bought them as pygmys. My thought on getting pygmy's is if the color is wrong there must be something else in there. I won't buy pygmy's as pygmy's if the color isn't right just because if 4 H buys them they already have a fault for wrong color. Just how I do it.


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

here r a few other pictures the first one is my male and female (hopefully bred) and the 2nd one is the female Midnight. Maybe these are a bit better then the 1st one posted??


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

They look like a mix to me  they r absolutely adorable btw!! What's their names?


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

female is Midnight and the male is Tinky...


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Aww  cute names!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

They definitely have Pygmy in the them. They are gorgeous! Love Midnight she is Beautiful and looks to have strong Pygmy in her. Tinky also has Pygmy characteristics, but the coloring is off. I would guess a Nigerian cross. You see that a lot now a days. People trying to bring color into the Pygmy breed. If you had bought the girl separate, I would have thought full Pygmy on her. She has a beautiful stature and strong features. Would love some of her traits brought into my line.


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Midnight is beautiful! We bought them together but they came from 2 different farms originally....


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I keep looking at the pics. I'm not 100% sure they aren't pygmy. My one pygmy doe is too tall. But she throws the nicest pygmy babies. They don't have her tallness. Carry all the pygmy traits. There's a difference between a mixed pygmy and a pygmy with bad traits. Traits you can bred out if they bother you. The colors are right for pygmy. Learn your pygmy colors and patterns. If this baby comes out in pygmy colors I would say they are pygmy. If they come out in colors that are not pygmy then I would say no. I knew April was to tall when I got her, but I got her baby too. The tallness is a bad trait. But my buck is small so hopefully we will see what happens with her baby who is a year old now. I know some won't agree with me, but it's what I think. Take it for what it's worth.


----------

